# Reccomend a Spartan Tool rep to me



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm looking to get a price on a Spartan 300 ,125' .55 mag cable and tool box. I have contacted the Spartan Washington rep numerous times and he said he'd get me a quote back in November. . Well its been 2 weeks since my last attempt and I'm done dealing with him.

So anyone have a number of a rep who's will to talk to me and get me a quote and answer a few questions?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's his info 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/member.php?u=2986


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks , calling him now.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

WashingtonPlung said:


> I'm looking to get a price on a Spartan 300 ,125' .55 mag cable and tool box. I have contacted the Spartan Washington rep numerous times and he said he'd get me a quote back in November. . Well its been 2 weeks since my last attempt and I'm done dealing with him.
> 
> So anyone have a number of a rep who's will to talk to me and get me a quote and answer a few questions?


We're a small operation; service plumbers and drain cleaning. We ran a K6200 for 15 years never tried anything else, it worked good enough. Just purchased the Spartan 300. Love this machine!!! Cable is amazing, sold base (doesn't jump around as it spins), quieter than 6200. I definitely think you'll love it and get many years out of it.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I just got the quote. I am really excited too to use a Spartan. I know a lot of companies that use Spartan over ridged in this area. So it was a good selling point to my boss us to own for maintenance in the school district.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Just for laughs, Get a price from allan J Coleman in Chicago. 773.728.2400


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

plmber said:


> We're a small operation; service plumbers and drain cleaning. We ran a K6200 for 15 years never tried anything else, it worked good enough. Just purchased the Spartan 300. Love this machine!!! Cable is amazing, sold base (doesn't jump around as it spins), quieter than 6200. I definitely think you'll love it and get many years out of it.


My 300 is getting old and warn and having been contemplating switching to the k-6200, but really want to try one out first. No one that I know of around here has one. My main reason is the cable issue. 100’ of .55 is considerably more expensive than 5/8.

How’s the torque, ease of maintenance, repair, etc?


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Toli said:


> Just for laughs, Get a price from allan J Coleman in Chicago. 773.728.2400


But they don't sell spartan...


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> My 300 is getting old and warn and having been contemplating switching to the k-6200, but really want to try one out first. No one that I know of around here has one. My main reason is the cable issue. 100’ of .55 is considerably more expensive than 5/8.
> 
> How’s the torque, ease of maintenance, repair, etc?


It feels like it's a touch less powerful, but there's something about that cable that just feels good. Maybe it's just new, maybe the design. My rep did talk about how it's designed to stiffen when hitting resistance.

I think in 6 months I'll have more to say, I've only handled 3 times so far in 2 months so I can't talk maintenance/repair. The A/F is way smooth....we'll see how that goes in 15 year from now.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

WashingtonPlung said:


> But they don't sell spartan...




Yeah they do. I've bought Spartan machines and cable there.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

plmber said:


> It feels like it's a touch less powerful, but there's something about that cable that just feels good. Maybe it's just new, maybe the design. My rep did talk about how it's designed to stiffen when hitting resistance.
> 
> I think in 6 months I'll have more to say, I've only handled 3 times so far in 2 months so I can't talk maintenance/repair. The A/F is way smooth....we'll see how that goes in 15 year from now.


I too was impressed with the .55 with first use. My last one lasted almost two years before it went too limp. As new I think it’s a better cable, but the cost.

FYI, you can order .55 from custom eyes http://www.customeyescameras.com/customeyes-camera-systems/ for much cheaper. I can’t really say how they compare because I only used their clone 5 times before it got stuck in a city sewer. I will say the quality of the wind didn’t seem as good.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Toli said:


> Yeah they do. I've bought Spartan machines and cable there.


Oh odd. I didnt see it advertised on the website.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

WashingtonPlung said:


> Oh odd. I didnt see it advertised on the website.


Don't worry about it, they cant touch the deal you got :vs_cool:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

WashingtonPlung said:


> But they don't sell spartan...


Allan J Coleman sells Spartan, Ridgid, Electric Eel, General, Duracable, Milwaukee, what's left of his Marco inventory, along with many other brands of machines.

When you call ask if they have any used machines in stock. They take in used machines and rebuild them like new and sell them for around half of the normal price.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

PlungerJockey gave a fair price and I appreciate his help. Apparently my work liked the price so much they ordered it and it arrived today. Great way to start a monday


----------

